# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  VAGINALNI POROD NAKON CARSKOG REZA????
Molim vas!Ima li šanse za normalni porod nakon carskog reza?Je li nekome to uspjelo?Opišite,molim vas,ako vam se da,kako je uopće došlo do carskog reza na prvom porodu,a kako vam je izgledao drugi porod?HVALA PUNO!!!

----------


## Natasa30

Evo jedna prica nase drage clanice  :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=145&Show=1459

----------


## Natasa30

I ova prica s portala:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=145&Show=684

----------

E,da,znam ja da se može!!!I moj prvi porod nije trebao završiti carskim!Uredna trudnoća,dijete normalno okrenuto,težina 3750,normalna glava,otvorena skroz,ali bila sam zanemarena i ostavljena u boksu zbog dvije poznate face koje su rađale u isto vrijeme kad i ja!Mišljenja sam da da me je netko uopće pokušao poroditi,rodila bih,ali nije nitko!Mislim da je moja primjetna iscrpljenost i ležanje gotovo bez svijesti bilo uzrok odluci liječnika na carski rez!Tako je to u Hrvatskoj!IMA LI NEKA PRIČA IZ HRVATSKIH BOLNICA???Je li to nekom uspjelo u našoj dragoj domovini?

----------


## Nea

Ja sam rodila prirodno nakon carskog. Nkakvih komplikacija nisam imala  8)

----------


## Josipova_mama

meni je doktor rekao da mogu normalno roditi nakon carskog vaginalno, ali da je poželjno da prođu dvije godine. samo to. ništa drugo ne bi trebalo imati utjecaja na vaginalni nakon carskog...

----------


## pcelica

Ja ću, na moju veliku žalost, i drugi put morati na carski - zbog preuske zdjelice!

----------


## ivana7997

ja sam htjela, ali nije uspjelo. promijeni bolnicu, nadji lijecnika u kojeg mozes imati povjerenja, procitaj sve sto mozes. 
tako sam ja u bolnicu nosila isprintane smjernice za vodjenje poroda nakon prethodnog carskog reza, pa kad bih posumnjala da je doktoru nesto promaklo, rekla bih, samo malo, i proletjela pogledom po tablicama   :Laughing:  
bila sam na SD, lijecnik je bio super, u dogovoru s njim dosla sam s napunjenih 37 tjedana trudnoce u bolnicu i cekala porod. 
da sam se odmah odlucila na carski, napravio bi ga odmah, no dogovorili smo se da cemo cekati dokle god s bebom i sa mnom bude sve u redu. 

drzao se tablica, kontrolirali smo svaki dan nekoliko puta i bebu i mene, no meni se opet dogodila preeklampsija, nazalost, situacija nam se oboma naglo pogorsala i ipak sam opet zavrsila na hitnom carskom.

----------


## chani

sa nama na odjelu je bila mama koja je nakon 4 carska, peti put rodila vaginalno ako se dobro sjecam, znam da su svi bili ushiceni oko toga

----------

Hvala vam puno svima!Ja nemam preusku zdjelicu,niti probleme sa preeklampsijom!Beba mi je bila teška 3750 i okrenuta na glavu!Navodno sam se čak i otvorila dovoljno!Prvi porod je bio čista pogreška liječnika koji su predugo čekali pa sam bila preiscrpljena za dovršetak poroda!Predugo sam ležala na stolu u bolovima,a čula sam da se to ne smije te da ako porod ne napreduje moraju pustiti trudnicu da hoda i sl... Ja sam samo ležala punih 17 sati(tu i tamo me kakva sestra premjestila na bok)!!!Nigdje doktora,sestra dođe svakih par sati!UŽAS!!!Ne moram niti govoriti da ću Petrovu bolnicu zaobići u širokom luku!!!I onda mi još  med.sestra nakon poroda kaže da sam bila nestrpljiva i da sam izforsirala carski sama te da sam mogla izdržati još malo!!!Ma bio mi je pun kufer svega!Tri dana trudova i nespavanja i još k tome ležanje u boksu 17 sati,bušenje vodenjaka,drip koji me je doslovce bacao u zrak,maska za kisik,nitko me nije dolazio poroditi i pukla sam te rekla točno ovako:"Ili mi dajte epiduralnu ili metak ili me vodite na carski rez!"Naravno doktor se odlučio za ono zadnje!!!Od normalne trudnoće i početka poroda ja završih na carskom rezu bez ikakve potrebe!

----------

Meni su u Petrovoj rekli da mogu ostati trudna već nakon godinu dana i da mogu rađati koliko god puta hoću na carski no ja ipak ne bih!Još jedno i gotovo!Pa i da bude normalan porod...Hvala,ali previše me je strah!Možda ako ovoga puta bude sve super-predivno?!A što se tiče roka ja sam spremna u svakom pogledu jer mi je od prvog poroda već debelo prošlo dvije godine! :D

----------


## Zvac

> Molim vas!Ima li šanse za normalni porod nakon carskog reza?Je li nekome to uspjelo?Opišite,molim vas,ako vam se da,kako je uopće došlo do carskog reza na prvom porodu,a kako vam je izgledao drugi porod?HVALA PUNO!!!


Ja sam Laru rodila carskim. Zastoj rasta, 2 tjedna ranije rođena, otkucaji pali na 60 i sl.  Trudnoća s Alanom je prolazila relativno ok, ponovo je bilo riječi isključivo o carskom, sve do zadnjeg pregleda na kojem je ustanovljeno da sam otvorena 2 cm i da bih mogla roditi vaginalno. Naravno radili su pretrage, ali mislim da je najvažnija pretraga bila DUS (UZV pregled rane od carskog s punim mjehurom). Obzirom da je sve bilo ok s nalazima i da mi je razlika između 2 trudnoće 3 i po godine, odlučili su se za vaginalni porod. Alana sam rodila u Vinogradskoj. Svi su bili fenomenalni. Ništa nisu forsirali, čekali su moje trudove i za 3 sata je Alan bio rođen. Najgori trenutak u porodu je bio kada mi se spustio u zdjelicu jer sam mislila da ću se rasprsnuti na mjestu gdje je rađen carski. No bol je ubrzo nestala. I najbolja stvar od svih je ta što me rez više ne boli kada se mijenja vrijeme!!!
Majka priroda se jako dobro pobrinula za nas i mislim da je potrebno samo vjerovati svome tijelu i sebi i vjerovati da su doktori dovoljno stručni da se pobrinu i za tebe i za dijete. Mislim da ne treba paničariti. Meni su u SM 2 puta dnevno radili ctg i dešavale su se situacije kada su mi sestre govorile "Gospođo, pa vi imate trudove svakih 7 minuta! Zar vas ne boli?" Ja sam im odgovarala da me boli, ali ne toliko da bih išla u rađaonu i ležala tamo 2 dana. Istrpiš to. Onda je krenula voda i sve je bilo začas gotovo. Osim toga stalno sam si pjevala Jalta, Jalta (zelena je livada daleko...) i zamišljala svoju Laru kako s tatom dolazi po bracu i mene... Pomaže.

----------

Hvala!Puno mi znači činjenica da se može...Što se tiče mojih bolova bili su neizdrživi!!!Možda ja imam slabiju toleranciju na bol pa su me već lažni trudovi(oni su bar rekli da su lažni)toliko iscrpili da nisam mogla niti spavati niti hodati!!!Inače sam imala i jako bolne menstruacije,a nakon prvoga poroda ih više nemam!Nadam se da će i bolovi kod drugog poroda biti manji jer sada nisam psihički u komi!U prvoj trudnoći sam imala puno stresova(smrtnih slučajeva:majka,baka,djed)pa je možda i to dovelo do spastičkog poroda,a i sama činjenica da je prvi put...U svakom slučaju ohrabrili ste me više se ne bojim tako!Sada još samo da zatrudnim...Zadnji put sam odprve...Ah,vidjet ćemo za mjesec dana?!

----------


## Mony

Ja-ma, evo ti moje iskustvo: 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6137

Nase price su dosta slicne.

No, iako mi je prerano da razmisljam o sljedecem porodu, ja se bojim da vise nemam ni trunke sigurnosti ko za vrijeme prve trudnoce, i da mislim da nisam sigurna moze li moje tijelo roditi prirodno.
Vidim ove sve price i onda povjerujem na trenutak, ali se onda prepadnem   :Sad:  
Isto sam imala najnormalniju trudnocu, super sam se osjecala, imala sam svog doktora na porodu i bila na SD-u.
Rekao mi je na pregledu nakon 40 dana da cu moci roditi prirodno sljedeci puta, no ja vise nista ne znam.

Sorry, ne bih te sada htjela obeshrabrit, nije mi to bilo ni na kraj pameti, samo sam podijelila svoja razmisljanja.   :Wink:

----------


## mamazika

Meni se u drugoj trudnoći (poslije carskog) dijete stalno smještalo nekako bar malo poprijeko - ni na kraju nije htjela glavica sjesti u zdjelicu, pa se uopće nisam otvarala i opet završila na carskom. 
Zvac, da li su ti taj pregled rane radili prije trudnoće ili kad si već bila trudna malo ili pred porod?

----------


## anek

Mony, NAŠE priče su dosta slične!! 
Meni je trudnoća bila super, nikakvih problema, i znala sam da će beba biti velika, ali mi na kraj pameti nije bilo da ću završiti na carskom...slično kao i ti. Bila sam vrlo brzo skroz otvorena, MM sa mnom, totalno "ufurani", bez epiduralne, sve o.k., dobro sam podnosila turbo trudove i liječnici su mislili da ću za čas roditi...ali....prošlo je 8 h, mališa se ne spušta...ja slomljena od tiskanja i svega, i na kraju došao malo stariji, iskusniji doktor i rekao "disproporcija zdjelice i djeteta", ne dolazi u obzir  vakum i sl. - hitni carski. 
Meni je iskreno u tom trenutku to bilo olakšanje, jer sam se zaista dosta namučila do tog trenutka, nisam više znala za sebe, a stvarno nikako nije išlo, željela sam vidjeti svoje dijete živo i zdravo što prije.. Vid je imao par dana nakon poroda podljev na glavi od lupanja glavice u otvor zdjelice. Imao je 4100 g kad se rodio, također su radili izmjer prije, i sve je kao bilo o.k., ali događa se ponekad da fulaju...  :/ 
Mislim da ako mi je na kraju bila takva "dijagnoza", da ću morati i slijedeći put na carski...
S time da su mi rekli /u Vinogradskoj/ da je potrebna pauza između 2 carska cca 2 godine, i to mi ima neke logike.

----------


## Mony

> Mony, NAŠE priče su dosta slične!! 
> 
> S time da su mi rekli /u Vinogradskoj/ da je potrebna pauza između 2 carska cca 2 godine, i to mi ima neke logike.



Joj, Anek, fakat su nam price slicne, i to jako   :Wink:  

A meni je moj nadobudni doktor rekao da vec nakon 6 mjeseci mogu zatrudnit   :Rolling Eyes:  , ali mislim da nije ozbiljno mislio, samo me je htio ohrabriti u tom trenu. Nisam to uzela zdravo za gotovo. Posebice i zbog mjehura.

----------


## cyber shot

I meni je moja dr rekla da se pazim nekih 6 mjeseci i da onda mogu opet zatrudniti. Poslije prvog carskog naravno.

----------


## Zvac

> Zvac, da li su ti taj pregled rane radili prije trudnoće ili kad si već bila trudna malo ili pred porod?


Par dana prije termina poroda, u 39. tjednu. Ne znam da li se to poklopilo s činjenicom da sam tada već bila u bolnici ili zbog nekog drugog razloga. UZV je prilično neugodan jer je ionako pritisak na mjehur zbog bebe.

----------

UPOMOĆ!!!Da li se nekome događa isto što i meni???Svaki drugi dan forum mi je nedostupan!!!Jučer sam napisala jedan poprilično dugačak post,poslala ga i odjednom forum nedostupan!Sada vidim da niti post nije stigao-NEMA GA!!!Osim foruma mi budu nedostupne sve rodine stranice!!!

----------

Mony,vidiš imoj slučaj je sličan,samo sam ja u boksu u rađaoni bila od 14h prvoga dana do 6.45 drugoga dana!Jedino što mene nitko nije pokušavao poroditi jer su imali dvije medijski poznate osobe u isto vrijeme kad i mene pa su me "zaboravili"!Ja nisam dobila epiduralnu,a carski sam naposlijetku tražila sama jer me je drip razdirao,a ništa se nije poduzimalo!Bila sam polumrtva s maskom za kisik i sestre su mi podigle ruku da potpišem papire za carski jer ni to nisam mogla!Bila sam preiscrpljena za dovršetak poroda!Negdje sam pročitala da liječnici ne bi smjeli dozvoliti da zanemare trudnicu pa da ona naposlijetku nema snage za porod!Bojim se samo da i drugi porod ne bi krenuo tako bolno bez otvaranja jer sada nemam pravo na sredstva protiv bolova i epiduralnu zbog rizika od puknuća reza koje ne bih u tome slučaju osjetila i moglo bi gadno završiti!

----------


## koka

Imam prijateljica koja je i kuma našem Josipu koja je nakon carskog rodila vagunalno.Naime ostala je trudna već nakon šest mjeseci nakon prvog poroda carskim rezom i cijela trudnoća je prošla bez problema tako da je nakon 11 sati u boksu rodila zdravog dječačića.

----------


## Njojza

Mi smo na zalost izgleda u kamenom dobu jos pa sve informacije uzimam s rezervom i super mi je sto od vas cujem svasta novog.
Naime, rodila sam Farisa na carski jer sam morala posto sam imala 4 operacije kuka i doktori su naglasili da ne smijem roditi prirodnim putem jer ako mi kuk opet iskoci iz lezista "niko me nece opet sastaviti"
Ono sto mi je bilo cudno je da su mi rekli da se na carski moze roditi samo 3 puta i da se na kraju vade i maternica i jajnici!!!
Meni je ovo zvucalo katastrofalno ali je samnom u sobi bila zena koja je rodila treci put na carski i stvarno su joj to ucnili!!!
Ovdje vidim da pise da je neka zena rodila nakon 4 carska opet!
Ima li neko detaljnijih informacija o tome?

----------


## Minnie

Ne vade se po defaultu maternica i jajnici vani, to bi bilo strasno kad bilo tako. Morala je postojati neka ozbiljna medicinska indikacija za to.

Znam da se ne preporuca cetvrta trudnoca nakon treceg carskog zbog povecane opasnosti od rupture maternice u visokoj trudnoci ili prilikom poroda (vjerojatno novog carskog).

Kad sam rodila ('96.g.) sa mnom je u sobi bila zena kojoj su nakon treceg carskog podvezali jajovode.

----------


## Minnie

kad *bi* bilo tako

----------

> Mi smo na zalost izgleda u kamenom dobu jos pa sve informacije uzimam s rezervom i super mi je sto od vas cujem svasta novog.
> Naime, rodila sam Farisa na carski jer sam morala posto sam imala 4 operacije kuka i doktori su naglasili da ne smijem roditi prirodnim putem jer ako mi kuk opet iskoci iz lezista "niko me nece opet sastaviti"
> Ono sto mi je bilo cudno je da su mi rekli da se na carski moze roditi samo 3 puta i da se na kraju vade i maternica i jajnici!!!
> Meni je ovo zvucalo katastrofalno ali je samnom u sobi bila zena koja je rodila treci put na carski i stvarno su joj to ucnili!!!
> Ovdje vidim da pise da je neka zena rodila nakon 4 carska opet!
> Ima li neko detaljnijih informacija o tome?


MA KAKVI!!!!Pa to bi značilo dovesti ženu u prijevremeni klimakterij!Podvezati jajnike to sam čula i to samo ako rodilja dozvoli ili zatraži,ali izvaditi maternicu i jajnike koji luče važne ženske hormone bio bi čisti zločin!!!

----------

> mamaNjojza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo na zalost izgleda u kamenom dobu jos pa sve informacije uzimam s rezervom i super mi je sto od vas cujem svasta novog.
> Naime, rodila sam Farisa na carski jer sam morala posto sam imala 4 operacije kuka i doktori su naglasili da ne smijem roditi prirodnim putem jer ako mi kuk opet iskoci iz lezista "niko me nece opet sastaviti"
> Ono sto mi je bilo cudno je da su mi rekli da se na carski moze roditi samo 3 puta i da se na kraju vade i maternica i jajnici!!!
> Meni je ovo zvucalo katastrofalno ali je samnom u sobi bila zena koja je rodila treci put na carski i stvarno su joj to ucnili!!!
> Ovdje vidim da pise da je neka zena rodila nakon 4 carska opet!
> Ima li neko detaljnijih informacija o tome?
> ...


Doduše ne znam niti za to podvezivanje kakve rizike nosi osim što blokira izlazak jajašaca!

----------


## inamar

Moja frendica je imala 4 carska. Inace i ona i njen muz su lijecnici.

----------

Sada sam semalo ohrabrila i odlučila ovako!Ovoga puta sam se umjesto Petrove odlučila za KB"Merkur"zato što mi je zadnji put beba plakala kada su je odvodili od mene zadnju noć(siroče koliko je bila u bolnici je počela kužiti kaj se događa)oni su je vodili na vađenje krvi(nalazi naravno O.K.) jer cijelu noć nije prestajala,a ja sam je slušala u drugoj sobi jer sam već prepoznavala njen plač,nisu mi je donijeli cijelo prijepodne i već se prijetili da ćemo morati ostati,onda su je ipak donijeli k meni i dijete se smirilo pa su nas pustili doma!Jadno djete se nije dalo niti jednoj nepoznatoj osobi u ruke godinu dana,a da ne pričam da se stalno noću budila i plakala da niti pedijatrica nije više znala kaj joj je jer grčevi stanu nakon par mjeseci,a ovo je trajalo i trajalo...Zato sada hoću da je dijete uz mene!Nije istina da bebe ništa ne kuže!!!Što se tiče liječnika u "Merkuru"čujem da se kod Podobnika može samo privatno zato ću ići kod Duića.Je li to dobar izbor???Zna li tko išta o njemu?A što se tiče poroda pokušat ću prirodno pa što bude?!Hvala na vašim postovima!Puno mi to znači!!!

----------


## Mony

Ja-ma, ja nisam uopce skuzila - jesi vec trudna ili se samo za ubuduce raspitujes?   :Wink:

----------

Nisam,ali ovaj mjesec lovim ovulaciju(28.7)!!!HA-HA!!!Imam redovite cikluse!Zadnji put je to bio 1.8!Uspjela sam od prve pa se nadam da će i sada,a i praktično je zbog robice za bebu koju sam sačuvala,a boje su neutralne pa će pasati!SAMO DA USPIJE!!!I naravno da usput ne riknem od straha jer me je sada nakon svega strah i zatrudnjeti(to sam već i napisala na svojoj prvoj temi"Strah me drugog poroda!")!Prošli puta nisam ništa planirala niti se raspitivala pa je prošlo tako kako je!Zato sada ništa ne prepuštam slučaju!Zna li netko nešto o tom "Merkuru" i Duiću???

----------


## smrčina mrkica

cula sam da je moguce roditi vaginalno nakon carskog, no sto mi to vrijedi kada u Brodu doktori rade po principu:"Stoje sigurno, sigurno je, necemo se mi sada zezati i riskirati, ajmo opet na carski"   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Inja55

frendica mi neki dan rodila u Petrovoj prirodno, drugi puta i oduševljena je i cijelo vrijeme je brijala o nekoj uskoj zdjelici bla, bla.....
skužila sam i na ovom forumu da neke žene s "uskim zdjelicama" nemogu prirodno rađati djecu. samo me zanima da li je do te uske zdjelice došlo odokativnom metodom njih samih ili doktora ili nekim mjernim instrumentom? 
meni su u IVF poliklinici mjerili zdjelicu nekim preeeeeeeestrašnim instrumentom ala tubus zgleda i uspoređivali to s procjenom bebine težine i ispalo da je zdjelica kudikamo manja od bebe i da bi beba od 3500gama jedva prošla (procijenjen na 5030 grama)- rekoše mi carski!
ja rodila prirodno u 3 i 1/2 sata (od prvog do zadnjeg truda)!!!!!!
ja mislim da je sve to u glavi! Muža za rukav i u rodilište, walkman na uši i uživati u porodu..............

----------

Moj opseg bokova(ne struka) je inače oko 100cm,a pred prvi orod se sve skupa raširilo na 115(mjereno u 36 tjednu!)pa sam opet završila na carskom!

----------

> frendica mi neki dan rodila u Petrovoj prirodno, drugi puta i oduševljena je i cijelo vrijeme je brijala o nekoj uskoj zdjelici bla, bla.....
> skužila sam i na ovom forumu da neke žene s "uskim zdjelicama" nemogu prirodno rađati djecu. samo me zanima da li je do te uske zdjelice došlo odokativnom metodom njih samih ili doktora ili nekim mjernim instrumentom? 
> meni su u IVF poliklinici mjerili zdjelicu nekim preeeeeeeestrašnim instrumentom ala tubus zgleda i uspoređivali to s procjenom bebine težine i ispalo da je zdjelica kudikamo manja od bebe i da bi beba od 3500gama jedva prošla (procijenjen na 5030 grama)- rekoše mi carski!
> ja rodila prirodno u 3 i 1/2 sata (od prvog do zadnjeg truda)!!!!!!
> ja mislim da je sve to u glavi! Muža za rukav i u rodilište, walkman na uši i uživati u porodu..............


Meni je opseg bokova(ne struka) inače oko 100cm!Pred prvi porod se to raširilo do 115cm(mjereno u 36 tjednu)!Moj primarni ginekolog je bio siguran da će biti sve O.K,da nema šanse da ne rodim prirodno,a eto...

----------


## mamazika

Inja55, koliko je beba bila velika?

----------

Jedna je žena prije mene rodila bebu tešku 5100 g PRIRODNO!!!Drugi dan sam cijelo vrijeme na intenzivnoj imala komplekse pri pomisli na nju!!!Ja široka i sa bebom 3750 g na carski,a njoj ništa!!!No, sa mnom u sobi su općenito bile žene koje su zbog beba"giganta"(kako to doktori zovu)bile na carskom,bila je i jedna žena sa bebom normalne težine,ali ona je fakat bila sitna i uska, jedna koja je sirota rodila puno,puno prije termina je također završila na carskom,jednoj je beba umrla(nije se razvila),a jedna je imala bebu okrenutu na zadak!Ja jedina nisam imala niš od toga i zato ni dan danas ne kužim kaj se dogodilo???Najgore od svega mi je što i nije nitko ništa rekao,a na otpusnici klasika"Disproporcia cefalopelvina"to napišu svakoj koja završi na carskom,a kod mene nije bilo razloga za to!!!Jedino kaj mi je ta sestra rekla da sam se previše žurila i da sam trebala pričekati malo!Ma kud???Da su mi bar dali nešto protiv bolova,ali 17 sati ležati u bolovima...Neizdrživo!!!Najviše me sada straši činjenica da zbog reza neću smjeti opet uzimati ništa protiv bolova jer ne bih osjetila da rez pukne!Nadam se da neću i ovaj put žuriti zbog bolova i tražiti carski???Nadam se da će ići brže???

----------


## zrinka

> Carski rez smanjuje plodnost 
> 
> 
> 
> U odnosu na žene koje su rodile prirodno, manja je vjerojatnost da će žene koje su prvo dijete rodile carskim rezom ponovno zatrudnjeti. Također će im trebati duže da zanesu. 
> 
> 
> Studija, u kojoj je tijekom 17 godina sudjelovalo više od 25.000 žena, pokazuje da će 9% manje žena koje su prvo dijete rodile carskim rezom ponovno zanijeti, u odnosu na žene koje su prvo dijete rodile spontanim prirodnim porodom. 
> 
> ...

----------


## mamazika

Eh, statistika...
Uvijek postoje 2 strane krivulje. Evo ja sam prvo dijete "začimala" nekih 9 ciljanih ciklusa, a drugo, poslije carskog, samo 3. Nemojte biti pesimisti.

----------

Svaka čast!Baš mi je ovakav tekst trebao tri dana prije ovulacije kada planiram zatrudnjeti!Vrlo ohrabrujuće!Ja sam ovaj topic otvorila da podijelim svoje strahove sa drugima i da čujem što imaju za reći žene koje su rodile vaginalno nakon carskog reza!Naime i malom djetetu bi iz mojih postova bilo jasno da me je užasno strah!Toliko da ne znam kako se odlučiti za još jedno dijete!Stoga me jako čudi ovakav članak baš ovdje!Da,i ja sam ga pročitala!I to na topicu o elektivnom carskom rezu.No željela sam to zaboraviti.I jesam!No.....Draga,Zrinka,nisam ja željela roditi carskim rezom!Ne želim niti drugi put,(inače ne bih niti otvorila ovaj topic!!!),ako uspijem ostati trudna.Ali svakako ću se truditi da ponovno ne zaboravim ovaj članak jer baš je lijepo ući u trudnoću sa strahom u kostima i panikom od svakakvih komplikacija!Puno ti hvala i nadam se da će dragi Bog u mojem slučaju učiniti iznimku pa da već kroz par tjedana dođem na ovaj forum srušiti prvu tezu iz tvoje teorije!A kasnije i ostale...I bez ljutnje,ali ovaj članak je promašio temu,osobu,mjesto,vrijeme i BAŠ SAM TUŽNA!!!Možda će sad netko reći da sam guska i da moram sve to znati zbog prevencije.Ja sam to sve pročitala i konzultirala se na sve strane,a ovdje sam došla tražiti ohrabrenje i potporu,a to tvoj tekst uopće nije!Da si ti to doživjela pa hajde...Eto,sada si mislim:"A što ako stvarno neću moći zatrudnjeti?"Nije mi to trebalo!Strah na strah!!!JOOJ!!!

----------


## Loli

Ja-ma nemoj to slušat i pamtit, takvi članci su bla-bla.

----------


## pcelica

Koliko vidim u članku piše da je ženama nakon carskog trebalo 36,3 mj. da zatrudne! Pa logično kad doktori preporučuju barem 3 god. pauze nakon carskog! 
ja-ma, ne zabrinjavaj se i ne obaziri na takve stvari! Sama prvo trebaš riješiti želiš li i kada zatrudniti, ako se odlučiš za psihički se pripremi i za mogućnost carskog! Nadam se da ćeš roditi normalno, nadam se da ću i ja isto, sretno!

----------


## Audrey

ja-ma, ja sam na prvu trudnoću jaako dugo čekala, a druga (nakon carskog) mi se dogodila u možda nekih 3-4 mjeseca otkako smo odlučili da se nećemo više štititi.
Želim ti da uspiješ brzo zatrudniti i da rodiš vaginalno. Možda bi ti da si na prvom porodu imala drukčiji tretman rodila vaginalno, a možda ipak ne bi. Ali, nije carski rez ono najgore što ti se može dogoditi, ako ćeš MORATI na carski, pokušaj sagledati i pozitivnu stranu toga. Ja na svoje carske, pogotovo na prvi, gledam kao na nešto što je meni i mojoj bebi spasilo život, ili nas barem sačuvalo od strašnih posljedica.

----------


## Njojza

i ja sam rodila carskim i jedva cekam kada cu smjeti opet. 
moram roditi i drugo i ako Bog da i trece dijete carskim i ne sekiram se.....sve ce biti ok ako Bog da.
ja-ma, molim te samo se opusti...negativne misli ti mogu samo stetiti a evo ja ti saljem punoooooooooooo pozitivnih vibri i nadam se da ce malo pomoci.
vecina ljudi prvo trazi oranski uzrok kad ne moze zanijeti i tek kad nema nikakve organske podloge onda tek skontaju da im u biti smeta samo psiholoska kocnica.
osim toga, ja znam stvarno puno zena koje su rodile nakon carskog bez problema
zato smiji se i veseli se zivotu   :Love:

----------


## mamazika

Da te utješim, ja sam se nakon 2. carskog brže vratila u formu nego nakon prvog. Manje me bolio šav i nisam imala takve bolove u trbuhu (kao menga) mjesecima poslije kao prvi put.
Jedino što mi se koža definitivno objesila preko šava. Ali to je možda posljedica druge trudnoće, a ne drugog rezanja (cijeli trbuh je visio preko šava).
Ja nisam bila te sreće, ali drugi carski može biti elektivni i onda je puno elegantniji nego kad te nakon 2 dana neuspješnih trudova bace na stol pod onu masku... lijepo spinalna anestezija, vidiš odmah bebu, ona nije u riziku zbog anestetika, nema onog strašnog kašlja poslije, itd.

----------


## zrinka

draga ja-ma, oprosti, fulala sam topic

nisam htjela otvarati novi topic a mislila sam da se ovdje radi opcenito o carskom rezu, na ovom topicu 
sorry

----------

Hvala vam svima!Još dva dana pa ćemo pokušati!Prvi puta sam zatrudnila iz prve!Odredila ovulaciju,koja je s obzirom da su mi redoviti ciklusi svakih 27 dana,13. dan i uspjeli smo iz prve!Zato se grozim ovakvih tekstova jer će mene sada ako ne uspijem iz prve kao zadnji put ODMAH uloviti panika da nešto nije u redu!!!No,vidjet ćemo!Bila sam prije dva tjedna na UZV maternice i jajnika i sve je normalno bez ikakvih priraslica na rezu i sl...Jajne stanice su na mjestu,ima ih još  :Laughing:  pa se nadam da nema nikakvih prepreka!Još jednom hvala svima na podršci!

----------


## maria71

jja-ma cimerica iz rodilišta,njen mali rođen carskom kad i moj 19.3.2004.
već je 5 mjeseci trudna...........

tako da stvarno nema pravila

a fala bogu statistike sam se i napolagala i nadržala instrukcija 

tako da mogu reći samo ovo
točan račun netočnim podacima

isto tako mi se ne sviđa,a to sam i lani napisala ,nabijanje kompleksa manje vrijednosti onima koje su završile na carskom,


ja sam par mjeseci iza svog carskog bila 2 sata na  kavi sa dr koja ga je izvela i prošle smo korak po korak sve što se dešavalo
tako da sam to sama sa sobom raščistila .....


mislim mogli su me još malo pustiti u 42 tjednu ,zatvorenu,sa mekonijskom plodnom vodom
tak da sve bude prirodno

----------

Draga Zrinka!I da si pisala općenito o carskom rezu opet nema smisla...Ne poznajem niti jednu jedinu ženu koja je svojevoljno otišla na carski!I kao što je rekla gospođa u predhodnom postu!Smatram da je sasvim bespotrebno neprestano omalovažavati i zastrašivati žene koje su silom prilika rodile carskim rezom!Dapače smatram da smo mi s obzirom na užas koji smo prošle i ružan završetak trudnoće obilježen operativnim zahvatom i teškim oporavkom nakon njega zaslužile malo više suosjećanja i poštovanja!U životu nije ništa jednostavno!I ako sam ja carskim rezom puno toga propatila-isplatilo se!Bože,nisam niti znala da se tako ružno tretiraju žene koje su rodile na carski...Tek sada to vidim!Ovdje na Rodi!!!!Joooj!!!Ma neka imam još 100 carskih rezova!!!"Ne dao Bog većeg zla!"Sad mi je jasno zašto moja svekrva pomalo primitivna i rođena u ruralnoj sredini nije nikome od svoje rodbine htjela reći da sam bila na carskom!Produkt svega toga je bio njihovo čoporativno hrupljenje k meni odmah po dolasku iz bolnice,a hvala Bogu ima ih...Skoro sam umrla hodajući po stanu sa tek friškom ranom preko trbuha!SVAŠTA!!!

----------


## Minnie

Ton cijelog mog posta je:   :Smile:  

Ja-ma, zasto tako  reagiras? Da je topic opcenito o carskom rezu, itekako njen post ima smisla. Zar ovo nije forum za diskusiju? Svi se moraju po defaultu sloziti da se netko ne naljuti?

Ja sam rodila na carski. I ne osjecam se niti malo ugrozeno. Ugrozeno se osjecam izvan Rode jer godinama slusam pricu kao blago tebi, ti ne znas sto znaci roditi, blago ti se, i slicno. Tko god mi takve pricu prica, taj ne zna nista o carskom.

Necu duziti, ovo nije topic na to, ali mislim da nije u redu okomiti se na Zrinkin post zato sto sadrzaj posta nije lijep. 

Meni je carski takodjer bio nuzan, moje se dijete nije moglo roditi bez njega. Ali mene je on kostao sekundarnog steriliteta!

Neka napomena o rizicima carskog nije zato da bi se mama koja je tako rodila osjecala krivom, nego zato da bi oni koji biraju znali sto biraju.

Ja-ma, ja poznajem zenu koja je izborom isla na carski. 

Zanima me da li ljudi i inace radije biraju operaciju prije konvencionalnog lijecenja, ili na operaciju pristaju kad vise nema druge?

Zao mi je ako nekog uznemiravaju ovakvi postovi. Nije mi namjera nikog uznemiriti, ali mene iznervira kad se o carskom pise kao o izletu na piknik.

Na znanju utemeljen izbor je ono cemu se tezi na Rodi. A na kraju, opet ce svatko izabrati sto je za njega najbolje.

----------


## Minnie

Na kraju, moj point je da je carski ozbiljna operacija, mame koju su to prosle, nisu prosle lak put do bebe, ne da im se treba nabijati kompleks manje vrijednosti, nego treba uvijek iznova naglasavati da njima nisu djeca poklonjeno dosla u ruke.

Jer tako sam se ja osjecala svih ovih godina, radi drugih ljudi koji to smatraju skoro pa komoditetom i omalovazaju ozbiljnost same operacije.

----------


## maria71

još bih dodala ,u mom slučaju,kao posljedicu carskog 

teži baby blues,išijas i upalu pluća

ali ja se nikom ne opravdavam i baš me briga hoće li me forumašica w ili forumašica xy smatrati majkom drugog reda 


i da imam još i onu glupu gardarnellu

i ne treba mi još i nabijati na nos što je JOŠ sve moglo poći po zlu

btw ja sam imala zastoj rada srca i morali su mi strpati  onu cijev u usta jer sam se budila......

i dođe mi da zatučem svakog ko veli 

-ma super ,ti si prošla  ko bubreg u loju

----------

Kako se ne bih ljutila?Otvorila sam temu o tome da li je moguće roditi vaginalno nakon carskog reza i naglasila da želim razgovarati sa ženama koje su to uspjele ili koje su čule da je to nekome uspjelo.Naglasila sam koliko me je strah i zatražila pomoć i podršku!Također sam rekla da nisam trudna i da mislim pokušati ovaj mjesec!Mislim,nije li to dovoljan razlog da netko na ovaj topic ne pošalje post naslova:"CARSKI REZ UZROKUJE NEPLODNOST!!!"Bez ikakvog objašnjenja?!Nakon što sam odreagirala onako kako jesam,slijedi isprika:"Sorry,nisam znala o čemu se ovdje govori!"Lijepo je diskutirati i naravno da je ovdje to i glavni cilj,ali Bože moj nije li bit svega toga pročitati postove i vidjeti o čemu se radi!Po mom mišljenju ovdje ima vrlo osjetljivih tema i vrlo je važno(barem meni,a za druge ne znam!)pročitati što čovjeka muči da se upće javio,a onda pisati u svrhu pomoći i podrške pazeći pritom što pišeš!Ako ne možeš pomoći nemoj niti pisati!Iskreno rečeno čak niti moj ginekolog s kojim sam razgovarala o svemu tome nije rekao niti riječ o nekakvim komplikacijama!Čemu da se užasavam unaprijed!Možete reći da sam bezobrazna,ali da sam željela to otvorila bih topic s pitanjem o tome!A što se tiče omalovažavanja žena koje su rodile carskim rezom,istina je!Pročitajte samo temu o elektivnom carskom rezu.Tamo je bilo gotovo natjecanje u tome tko će napisati više ružnih stvari o carskom rezu!I tamo sam rekla što mislim o tome jer mi je to grozno zbog toga što puno toga nije dokazano u praksi,a straši žene koje su osuđene roditi carskim rezom!Ponavljam,malo je žena koje žele carski,a ako ga žele to je zbog trauma kod prvog poroda(sjetih se da znam jedan slučaj kada je jednoj našoj rođakinji skoro umrlo prvo dijete zbog uske zdjelice pa je drugi puta izričito zahtjevala carski rez i smatram to sasvim O.K!)Žao mi je ako sam nekoga razljutila,ali nije mi lako nervozna sam i u strahu što se moglo i vidjeti ako je netko pročitao moje postove!No,sutra je dan D!Napravila sam test za ovulaciju i pokazao je dvije crtice no ova glavna nije još dovoljno debela pa čekamo sutra!!!Joooj!

----------


## Minnie

Ispricavam se jos jednom u ime Zrinke sto je post zavrsio na ovom topicu.

Ovo jest forum pomoci i podrske, ali je ujedno i *edukativni* forum.

Napisati jos samo ovo: kad idemo na neku operaciju, je li normalno da nam kazu nuspojave? Kakve god one bile? Je li to nase pravo kao pacijenta? Kako cemo se znati nositi sa tim, ako se o tome ne govori, ako je to tabu tema?

I sto sad kad naidjemo negdje na spisak nuspojava, a valjda nam je ta operacija bila nuzna, inace se ne bi ni operirali, naljutiti cemo se jer se o tome govori, jer se o tome pise?

Slazem se da ovo nije topic za to, ali se ne slazem da se o tome ne treba pisati, i ne mislim da je pisanje o tome nabijanje na nos sto je jos moglo poci po zlu. Tko ne zeli takve informacije, taj topic jednostavno nece citati.

Ja-ma, od srca ti zelim za dva tjedna veliki + na testu.  :Love:

----------

Eto!!!Što je tu je!Danas je Ovugnost-premium pokazao da može,bazalna se digla na 37 celzijevaca i mi smo to napravili uz moju takvu paniku i molitvu Bogu prije samog čina!  :Laughing:  No,sada me više nije strah!Ne znam zašto,ali nimalo,no i dalje me grebe po glavi onaj naslov:"Carski rez uzrokuje neplodnost!"I dalje tvrdim da nije ukusno,a ni razborito komentirati,a ne pročitati postove i vidjeti o čemu se radi.Pa tako se može uletjeti na topic neke osobe koja je izgubila dijete u 39 tj.i početi pisati nešto što bi ju moglo pogoditi,a idirektno je vezano uz tu temu!I dalje tvrdim da se MORA pročitati o kakvoj se osobi i temi radi i što ženu muči!A ono o što se pisalo o carskom rezu možda me pogađa malo previše jer me se osobno tiče,no i dalje tvrdim da neki od tih postova nisu bili dobronamjerni već mirišu na zlobu i zločestoću!!!Ma hajd' priznajte....malo,malo...malecko  :Evil or Very Mad:  (mislim na one posove na topicu o elektivnom carskom!)

----------


## zrinka

ja-ma, ja ti se jos jednom ispricavam i zao mi je sto ni moju prethodnu ispriku nisi shvatila iskreno nego si mom postu dodala i epitet zlobno i zlocesto a to mi svakako nije bila namjerna, ni u snu....

nadam se da ces svoje strahove uspjeti prevladati i zeli ti svu srecu, normalan slijedeci porod i sretnu i veselu bebicu

----------

Ma na tebi!Opet ne čitaš!!!Neki tekstovi na topicu o elektivnom carskom rezu(baš tako se topic zove!)su zločesti!Ona shema...Prvo netko da svoje mišljenje,onda netko poludi,pa se umješa netko treći,pa onda počne natezanje i natjecanje argumentima iz sve moguće internetske i "rekla-kazala"literature....Skupilo se toga ohoho,a to čitaju i druge žene koje su nažalost osuđene na carski i onda ih ulovi panika!Ne kažem,dobro je sve znati i čuti,ali sva ta istraživanja i nisu baš vjerodostojna,a loše utječu na psihu traumatizirane žene k'o što sam npr.ja!Ima dosta toga na Roda tekstovi i tko želi stvarno ima što pročitati,a ne tamo lupetati o tome kako je neki doktor razrezao dijete po licu za vrijeme carskog i kako su djeca majki koja rode na carski psihički poremećena jer nisu dobila dozu hormona za vrijeme trudova...Ima toga još,ali se više ne želim vraćati tamo da vidim!Kužite?Od toga me je ulovila panika,a onda spazih Zrinka tvoj članak ovdje i ....... :shock:  :?   :Sad:

----------


## mamazika

Ja-ma, i na vaginalnim i na carskim porodima dešavaju se i ružene stvari, iako većina protekne bez komplikacija. Samo što se ružne stvari prepričavaju dalje a one normalne se zaborave.
Meni je dijete, koje nije imalo nikakvih problema prije carskog, završilo 3 dana u intenzivnoj jer ga doktor nije mogao naći kad me razrezao. Jer je posteljica bila naprijed i bilo je puno krvi, i maternica je bila ogromna jer sam imala višak plodne vode i bila bez trudova. A dr. koji mi je pratio trudnoću i radio uzv par dana prije (drugi doktor) nije napisao u uzv knjižicu da je posteljica naprijed. Da sam to znala inzistirala bi da se čekaju trudovi malo duže - jer kad te pitaju hoćete carski sad ili ujutro (to je bio drugi carski, ja zatvorena, bez trudova, bez plodne vode) misliš si kog vraga ću čekat - da padnu otkucaji? A možda bi i doktor koji me to pitao i napravio carski predložio čekanje da je to znao.
A što se tiče porezane bebe, ležala žena krevet do mene i ja vidjela bebu s crvenom crtom preko obraza - nije nitko eksplicitno rekao da je to, ali šuškalo se.
Tako da je za dijete koje se može roditi vaginalno bolje da se rodi vaginalno. Jest da nas je evolucija sredila sa uspravnim hodom pa ne možemo roditi onako uz put, ali ovakvi smo ipak već kojih 100 000 godina.

----------

Ja sam jedna od onih kukavica koje bi radije voljele ne čuti neke stvari koje se dese jednom u 100 godina,a mogu stvoriti paniku.Osim toga nije me toliko pogodilo to što sam pročitala već napadački stil pisanja ponekih osoba,a sasvim bez razloga.Neke žene se odluče na carski i gotovo!I ja bih isto jer se bojim da ne doživim ponovno agoniju,no činjenica da mi je umrla majka,svekrva i suprug rade i ne mogu puno izbivati sa posla,nema mi tko čuvati drugo dijete dok sam u rodilištu,a niti ja ne volim trunuti u bolnici jako dugo,me tjera da bar pokušam roditi vaginalno i što prije se vratim kući i oporavim!Ja sam uz svoje dijete 24 h dnevno i ako opet bude carski uvenut ću od tuge i brige za nju!Možda sam cendravica,ali eto,takva sam...

----------


## mamazika

Meni je to isto bila glavna motivacija za vaginalni drugi porod, ali kako je bilo, bilo je. I zaista sam brže stala na noge, jedino je krvarenje bilo slabije a puno duže nego prvi put (kao da se razvukla ista količina na duže vrijeme) no to vjerojatno nema veze s carskim nego s površinom koju je zauzimala posteljica.
Pretpostavljam da je onda bolje da ti ne pišem što se dogodilo jednoj mojoj poznatoj kod pokušaja VBAC-a? Samo ću ti reći da mi je prilično olakšalo tugu oko mog propalog pokušaja.

----------

E,čovječe,sad sam znatiželjna,ali radije nemoj!Kako Bog da bit će!Ja ću pokušati,ali ovoga puta je moj MM izričito odlučio ići sa mnom.Ako budem vidjela da je frka tražit ću carski tj.ako vidim da sve ide istim tokom kao i prvi porod.No ovoga puta nama šanse da se dam na stol i ležim ko klada 17 sati.Tražit ću da me se pusti da hodam i da radim ono što mi paše!Pa moja pokojna mama je imala isto porod 12 sati pa su je u Zajčevoj pustili da baulja po hodniku ne bi li se lakše otvorila,a mene u Petrovoj 30 godina kasnije sa početnim trudovima polegli na stol i rekli da ne mrdam!SVAŠTA!!!

----------


## mamazika

Onda je jako važno da izabereš bolnicu i doktora koji će ti to omogućiti, a opet gdje imaš mogućnost, ako je išta sumnjivo, odmah biti na carskom. 
Mislim da kadu ne dozvoljavaju za VBAC.

----------

Čuj,sad ću ti odati nešto što do sada nisam htjela reći jer sam htjela izbjeći sramotu!Ja sam ti po struci fiziotrapeut i to diplomirani sa završene tri godine faxa(visoka zdravstvena).No kada smo učili sve to u teoriji izgledalo je super-savršeno,a budući da mi ginekologija nikada nije bila zanimljiva nisam se uopće interesirala za nju!Ja sam tata-mata za reumatologiju!Moja trudnoća je bila savršena.Bez riganja,krvarenja,otvaranja i sl...Mislili su svi sve će proći O.K!Nisam čak niti vezu tražila,a mogla sam!Nisam nikome niti spomenula tko sam,tako da mi je jedna budala od doktora rekla na porodu(nakon 13 sati ležanja u boksu!!!) da ako ne prestanem urlati da će me baciti iz klinike van.Kada je poslije vidio koliko sam dugo ležala(a ležala sam još 4 sata nakon tog incidenta) i kako je sve završilo,te kada je saznao tko sam promijenio je ploču!No sada ništa neću prepustiti slučaju!Promijenila sam primarnog ginekologa,a promijenit ću i bolnicu!MM ide sa mnom i to je to!Spremna sam čak platiti da ne zabrljaju opet!A ako bude frke dat ću ih u novine  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamazika

Ja sam isto zdravstvene struke, i prijateljica koja radi u bolnici je bila samnom, pa svejedno nisam imala neki specijalni tretman. Navodno su nama porodi kompliciraniji. Greške u glavi, valjda   :Grin:   čim smo se odlučile na tu struku.

----------

Ma još veća sramota je što sam završila srednju za med.sestre,a budući da postoji posebna škola za primalje,nas nisu specijalno davili sa tim.E,čovječe ni ne sjećam se ničeg sa prakse,samo scene jedne žene koja leži u rađaoni raskrečenih nogu!Sjećam se da sam se tada pitala da što joj je da toliko dugo leži(cca 45 min  :Laughing:  ),pa kako to da se ne porađa.I uopće tko god da mi je pričao o tim dugim porodima ja sam mislila:"Ma neće meni tako biti!"Sada vidim da je tako gotovo svima  :Razz:  !!!!!!!Izgleda da sam gledala previše filmova u kojima žene rađaju u taxiju ili prikažu samo kraj priče pa se čini turbo kratko  :Mad:  !!!

----------


## jadro

ja cu samo dodati da mi je jucer jedna cura rekla da je ona rodila prvo dijete na carski (ne znam razlog carskog), a drugo vaginalno(a ona molila da bude na carski). U Rijeci.

----------


## mamazika

I za mamu i za bebu je tako bolje, ali treba imati doktora koji će odmah prepoznati i reagirati ako nešto krene po zlu.

----------

Koja je to sretnica!!!Ja sanjam porod tipa:pukne vodenjak,ja hitno u bolnicu,doktor gleda,a ja otvorena 7 prsta,u roku sat vremena -gotovo!!!Ma da je gotovo za pet sati.....opet super!!!!Kako je lijepo sanjati.....

----------

Koja sam ja kokoš!Prvo dijete smo ja i MM napravili iz prve i to smo "radili"13 i 14 dan ciklusa!Ja mislila da to mora i sada biti tako te sam usprkos Ovugnost testu koji je signalizirao plodne dane zanemarila činjenicu da su mi zadnjih par ciklusa bili malo pošemereni i da je bilo svačega 26 pa 28 pa 27...I tako mene 12-og navečer dana boljeli ludo jajnici,a ja nazovem svoju prijateljicu(zdr.radnik k'o i ja) i ona mi kaže da je njoj neki doktor na Sv Duhu(sigurno neka budala!)rekao da jajnici bole 6 sati prije ovulacije.Ja si kontam:"Još 6 sati pa ovulacija.Ona traje 24 sata...Pa dobro,sutra navečer je O.K!"GLUPAČA!!!Sada kada mi je menga došla 26-og dana ZNAM da su oni bolovi *12-og dana uvečer*bili ovulacija!Eto mi sad na!!!!Promašaj valjda za kojih sat,dva...Idući mjesec ću i 12 i 13 i 14!!!Što je sigurno sigurno je!!!!I svim ženama koje su nestrpljive poručujem:"NE KUPUJTE TESTOVE PRIJE REDA!"Testirajte se 2-3 dana prije očekivane menga(ako već ne možete izdržat do kraja) i to sa onim SING-testom(20 kn)!Meni je on zadnji puta pokazao trudnoću 5 dana prije OM!A što se tiče simptoma...IMALA SAM IH U OVIH 14 DANA SVE!!!!Nevjerojatno je kako se žena uvjeri da je trudana ili su PMS i rana trudnoća totalno slični?!

----------


## mamazika

Ako hoćeš pokušati naciljati spol djeteta, za curicu treba imati odnos 2 dana prije ovulacije a u danima prije imati odnose, a za dečka na dan ovulacije a prije toga apstinirati par dana. Inače i jajašce i sperma imaju neko vrijeme preživljavanja, mislim oko 2 dana, dakle 2 dana prije i 2 poslije ovulacije su plodni.
A ovulacija ne mora biti baš 14 dana prije menge, može koji dan prije ili poslije. Ja sam drugi put ostala trudna 12 dan ciklusa a bili su točni ciklusi, i rodila sam dečka (toliko o gore navedenoj metodi, hahaha).

----------

Zbog spola i jest nastao problem!Mi smo sada ciljali na dečka jer moj muž to želi(ja iskreno ne!!!)I pošto smo zadnji puta radili 13 i 14 dan(tada su mi ciklusi bili 27 i sada su,al se ovaj zaletio,Božja volja!!!)ja sam bila 300%sigurna da će i ovaj puta biti tako!Zato i nisam reagirala na bolove u jajnicima,a pošto pijem puno vode Ovugnost test je bio malo slabijih crta pa sam mislila da to nije još to.Ovaj mjesec idemo na 12,13 i 14 dan!Ionako su najnovija istraživanja pokazala da odnosi svaki dan ne pogoršavaju kvalitetu sperme već suprotno,poboljšavaju!A i da bude loša preživjet će valjda koji spermić od onog prvog dana(za taj dan ćemo tri dana apstinirati!) pa makar cure :D !!!Što će MM dovesti u depresiju  :Laughing:  !!!Neka! Meni paše  :Grin:  !!!Šalim se!Nije on baš takav,ali....U svakom slučaju je bolje raditi dan prije nego ovak ciljati točan dan pa profulati  :Mad:  !!!!

----------

Istina jest da su spermići sposobni preživjeti i do 72 sata.Muški su brži i ako je jajna stanica izbačena tj.ako je ovulacija nastupila brže će ju oploditi jer će brže stići do nje.No ako je odnos bio par dana prije ovulacije muški su neizdržljivi i pomrjet će,a ženske koje su spore,ali izdržljivije će ostati!No ovulacija traje SAMO 24 sata i to kod nekih žena koje su dugo koristile hormonalnu kontracepciju još kraće(ne znam razlog,ali znam ljude koji su imali taj problem)pa ti onda ulovi jajašce :? ?! [/b]

----------


## Ancica

> Koja je to sretnica!!!Ja sanjam porod tipa:pukne vodenjak,ja hitno u bolnicu,doktor gleda,a ja otvorena 7 prsta,u roku sat vremena -gotovo!!!Ma da je gotovo za pet sati.....opet super!!!!Kako je lijepo sanjati.....


A tek kad san postane java  8) Moci ces ti to, ja-ma, ne brini.

----------

Joooj!!!Riječi ti se pozlatile!!!

----------


## Paulita

Da li je uobičajeno da se nakon prvog poroda na carski, drugi put rodilja hospitalizira prije termina? Ili to opet ovisi o razlozima radi kojeg je napravljen carski, ili možda o vremenskom periodu koji je prošao nakon njega?

----------

